# sheetrock or wood



## pi71 (Feb 22, 2006)

Im asking about inside siding. which is cheaper? sheetrock or 4x8 wood sheets, not paneling but the thicker grooved type wood , taking in account taping ,floating,texturing vs bare wood and staining. it will be on walls and high ceilings, thanks. i dont know the prices per sheet or i wouldnt be asking..


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

gyprock


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd say that T1-11 would be less labor intensive to install, finish, and paint. 

However, you should go to the nearest supply store to price out the material.

ALso, keep in mind any electric outlets, etc, which may fall on the groove. 

I have no idea whether T1-11 would be permissible to use in your municipality. 

ALso, I have no experience installing wood siding in an interior :notworthy


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Am I the only sider that has thought about how cool vertical soffit, and wrapped colonial casing would look inside a house?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Am I the only sider that has thought about how cool vertical soffit, and wrapped colonial casing would look inside a house?


----------



## pi71 (Feb 22, 2006)

T1-11 is exactly what im inquiring about, i have a house with log cabin siding that im looking to finish and thought the T1-11 might look good with the log cabin theme..vs sheetrock.


----------



## pi71 (Feb 22, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Am I the only sider that has thought about how cool vertical soffit, and wrapped colonial casing would look inside a house?



is this associated with T1-11?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Dust, dirt, cobwebs.....that's what I forsee with a rough sawn siding inside. Durable though. My dad put cedar shingles on the inside of our house on a wall.


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

How thick is the wood sheeting? You might need a backer for the wood sheeting, so if is not thick enough it wont get wavy. I started on something similar on Fri. The customer wanted me to put planking up on a ceiling. I posted the question in the remodeling forum. Go check it out, good info. I talked to a contractor Thur. afternoon who had done something similar about a year ago. He put up 1/2 plywood, then planking to it. I put up the plywood and started the planking and no ripple and all is going well and looks good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is our Family Room and Master Bedroom, the wife & I did.

Cedar plank, siding.


----------



## framergreg (Oct 19, 2007)

have ya thought about a tin ceiling ? those look pretty good in old houses. dress it up with a nice crown detail.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

pi71 said:


> Im asking about inside siding. which is cheaper? sheetrock or 4x8 wood sheets, not paneling but the thicker grooved type wood , taking in account taping ,floating,texturing vs bare wood and staining. it will be on walls and high ceilings, thanks. i dont know the prices per sheet or i wouldnt be asking..


Depends on where your at. A lot of people around here go with a tongue and grove bead board or just tongue and groove with a beveled edge. We have a **** load of kiln dried pine available and it's fairly cheap. They are right in the above post about the cob webs and dust if you don't take the time to knock the grain down after the first coat of poly or whatever you use.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

I might be paranoid, but I wouldn't consider putting wood on walls unless the house is fully sprinklered... ;o) Vertical wood surfaces are just like gasoline for a fire.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Sheetrock interior wall surfaces are most common because they are the least expensive to install. Perhaps the only thing cheaper is the paper surfaced panelling sheets used in mobile homes.

In another life I did quite a few wood interiors, walls, and lids.
We used t & g, or shiplap pine, cedar, or ash for most.

It requires much more precision than sheetrock and the required tools are more expensive.

Repairs are not so easily accomplished.
r


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm suprized it hasn't come up, but it used to be that what ever the finish, you had to have some kind of fire rated material in a dwelling; drywall, plaster....
And absolutely on a ceiling.
I have no fear that some one will come up with a code, yea or nay.


----------

